# Transfer of ownership of dog through AKC?



## jax (May 18, 2010)

I am giving my dog to another family and would like to transfer AKC registration ownership to them as well. I looked on AKC's website and I couldn't find any forms or anything about transferring ownership to the new family. Does anyone have the link or know where to find the form on AKC's website so I can have it ready to go for the new owner? 

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## troy schwab (Mar 9, 2010)

I could be wrong here, but isnt the transfer data on the back of the registration? Been many years since I sold a dog, but thats where it was when I last did it. Hope you find your answer.


----------



## metalone67 (Apr 3, 2009)

Here ya go.

http://www.akc.org/pdfs/supptran.pdf


----------



## Cleo Watson (Jun 28, 2006)

Turn over your original copy of the AKC Certificate that shows you as the owner of that dog and follow the instructions on the reverse side. No other form is needed. If you have lost the original then you would have to request a duplicte copy and then follow the instrutions on the back of said certificate. Good luck.


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

jax said:


> I am giving my dog to another family and would like to transfer AKC registration ownership to them as well. I looked on AKC's website and I couldn't find any forms or anything about transferring ownership to the new family. Does anyone have the link or know where to find the form on AKC's website so I can have it ready to go for the new owner?
> 
> Thanks,
> Dan


From http://www.akc.org/about/faq.cfm?page=5



> I am the second person to obtain my dog and all I have is the registration application. It states on this form that I need a supplemental transfer form. How do I obtain one?
> 
> The person or firm named as the New Owner in Section A of the application must complete Section A of a Supplemental Transfer Statement to transfer the dog to the next owner. Each person or firm through whose hands the dog passes must complete Section A of a transfer statement to record the complete chain of transfer for the dog.
> 
> ...


----------



## jax (May 18, 2010)

Thanks for the info.

Dan


----------

